# Vitor Vianna



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The awesome BJJ player is signed by Bellator:



> Vitor Vianna, the head jiu-jitsu instructor at the Wand Fight Team in Las Vegas, has signed a deal with Bellator Fighting Championships, officials today announced.
> 
> The fighter is expected to debut this summer and could be part of a future middleweight tournament.
> 
> ...











http://mmajunkie.com/news/23483/bel...ructor-vitor-vianna-summer-debut-expected.mma​


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Bellator, the future Strikeforce.

I enjoy Bellator a lot.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Bellator is doing very well. Definately the 2nd biggest promotion in the next few years once SF merges into the UFC.

Infact, a SF merger probably helps Bellator as they become the big fish outside the UFC and can then look to cross-promote with Dream etc.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Fine Wine said:


> Bellator is doing very well. Definately the 2nd biggest promotion in the next few years once SF merges into the UFC.
> 
> Infact, a SF merger probably helps Bellator as they become the big fish outside the UFC and can then look to cross-promote with Dream etc.


HOWEVER, one day even Bellator will be Zuffa owned.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Intermission said:


> HOWEVER, one day even Bellator will be Zuffa owned.


True that.

Bellator works it very nicely in that they keep their Champions, so the UFC can't just scalp their best fighters easily. Means they would have to buy the entire promotion if they wanted to get them......


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Good addition to their middleweight roster.


----------

